# Would you like to learn to knit the wingspan scarf with the wren? Please read



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The Wren will be teaching a workshop which will open on April 16th and Start on April l7th where you will knit the beautiful 
wingspan scarf. He will be there to answer questions and help you finish this beautiful scarf.

If you are not aware of how to do short rows, he suggests that you google - the *Picot swirl cloth* -- and make a dishcloth. This is an excellent way to learn how to do short rows. Once you know how to do them you will not find this scarf difficult.

I followed his advice as I had only done short rows in one of the sock workshops and was not that sure I understood how they worked. The dishcloth turned out great and I had no problem doing the wingspan. I started in worsted and am going to do the wingspan in sock yarn with Sam's class.

If you are interested in joining us, please post here so that you can 'watch' this topic. Next week when the workshop opens I 
will announce it here and give you the information as to how to reach the workshop which I will open that day.

search *Foothills of the Great Smoky Mountains - Picot swirl cloth* 
and

*The wingspan scarf can be found at the following link*

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2

down load on right side of page.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going to to give it a try! Looking forward to it, Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely! Been counting down the days!!


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

Looking forward to learning about this.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Have the perfect yarn


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Yes want to try this.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm in too


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Count me in!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is the website for the picot swirl - it looks good with a solid color - a varigated or make each section a different color. you can practice your wrap and turn if you like - although the pattern does not call for w&t - some of you may want to include it in your windspan.

this is going to be such an easy knit for you - all knit stitching.

on my first one i used what i would consider a worsted weight yarn - used about 900 yards. i always go overboard when buying yarn - i can always take back the extra - but i really hate to run out during the project.

this pattern lends itself well to any kind of yarn and needle size. i used size 6 on mine which i will post sometime this weekend.

a selfstriping yarn - a solid color - or even a varigated yarn works well - it all depends on what you picture your wingspan to look like. 

i'm looking forward to meeting all of you and know that we will have a good time.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm working on Dragonfly's Spring's Dance, but I'd really enjoy making this wingspan and learning to do short rows. Always wanted to do that and just kept putting it off. 

I'll see how I do with juggling 2 projects.


----------



## episcadoc (Apr 7, 2013)

These are so fun to knit! I have made two. One with worsted and the other with fingering. The fingering one is very lacey and quite lovely to wear with almost anything. I just increased the stitches and used a relatively large needle to get the look.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> I'm working on Dragonfly's Spring's Dance, but I'd really enjoy making this wingspan and learning to do short rows. Always wanted to do that and just kept putting it off.
> 
> I'll see how I do with juggling 2 projects.


I hope you will join us Nadene -- this is a fun scarf and will give you a break from the shawl. see you there. Shirley


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm gonna try this, LOL...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I would like to learn to make this wrap. Count me in.
Jokim


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I have the pattern from Ravelry and was going to try it with my LB Amazing yarn. Count me in.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sam, I am going to have a crack at doing this! I believe you had suggested that I use a size 8 US/4mm pair of needles for this to get it a little longer to come down my shoulders. I will go through my yarns tomorrow and get the perfect one/s to knit this up. hahah, I got a lot of stash to go through before I decide. Zoe


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

me too, me too.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

I'll be following along, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am in on this one too, Sam!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

I've knit one wingspan and have another on the needles. However, I am going to be traveling, and would love to have a new project going as well, with the ability of being able to be in touch with fellow knitters. Are there specifics as to yarn gauge suggestions? I just want to sit and knit during airport layovers, and have a connection with others working on the same project. Can I join in? Thank you, Kate


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nrc1940 said:


> I'm working on Dragonfly's Spring's Dance, but I'd really enjoy making this wingspan and learning to do short rows. Always wanted to do that and just kept putting it off.
> 
> I'll see how I do with juggling 2 projects.


I'm doing Lurker's Travelling Vine Lace too, so we will both be learning to juggle as well as doing a wingspan and I still have another that needs finishing. :shock: :shock: :lol: We'll be in this together nrc1940. :thumbup:


----------



## AKRaven (Mar 2, 2013)

Wingspan looks interesting.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Count me in for this one.

Patricia


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm going to try to find the time to do this. I have a few projects that have deadlines, so I'm mainly working on them. I also have not found the yarn I want to use. Maybe I'll go out tomorrow and try to find some.


----------



## Garcie (Jul 28, 2012)

I would like to learn how to knit the the Wingspan. 
Please let me know. Thanks, Garcie


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes. I've been wanting to knit the wingspan scarf for a long time now. Can't wait for it to start! Thanks for offering it.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes! I would love to try this!


----------



## aphroditeb (May 13, 2012)

I would like to give this a try


----------



## aphroditeb (May 13, 2012)

I would like to try this


----------



## aphroditeb (May 13, 2012)

I would like to try this!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think you will have any trouble - once you get started the wingspan is really mindless knitting.

sam



nrc1940 said:


> I'm working on Dragonfly's Spring's Dance, but I'd really enjoy making this wingspan and learning to do short rows. Always wanted to do that and just kept putting it off.
> 
> I'll see how I do with juggling 2 projects.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

right now i am using sock yarn - 140 sts on size ten - very lacy - but need to frog it - i no way have enough yarn - thank goodness i only have 1-1/2 triangles knit.

sm



episcadoc said:


> These are so fun to knit! I have made two. One with worsted and the other with fingering. The fingering one is very lacey and quite lovely to wear with almost anything. I just increased the stitches and used a relatively large needle to get the look.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking forward to it five.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam, I am going to have a crack at doing this! I believe you had suggested that I use a size 8 US/4mm pair of needles for this to get it a little longer to come down my shoulders. I will go through my yarns tomorrow and get the perfect one/s to knit this up. hahah, I got a lot of stash to go through before I decide. Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely you may join in kate - you might use the same type of yarn in a different colorway as one of the ones you already have - you didn't say what size needles you were using - you could also go up a size or two to make it different.

if you use a light yarn - when you go to block it you could use an extreme block and make the ends curve from point to point.

sam



Grammykt said:


> I've knit one wingspan and have another on the needles. However, I am going to be traveling, and would love to have a new project going as well, with the ability of being able to be in touch with fellow knitters. Are there specifics as to yarn gauge suggestions? I just want to sit and knit during airport layovers, and have a connection with others working on the same project. Can I join in? Thank you, Kate


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do join us akraven - i think you will enjoy the knit - it is a great knit to take along with you - to work on while you watch tv - it really is an easy knit.

sam



AKRaven said:


> Wingspan looks interesting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking forward to helping you garcie - i think you will have a great time.

sam



Garcie said:


> I would like to learn how to knit the the Wingspan.
> Please let me know. Thanks, Garcie


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, you mentioned picot trim on the wingspan - and Designer did a 1/2 DC trim on hers....how about the scalloped cast on shown earlier - would that work too? Just thinking ahead of what I'm goin to do? Will be doing some playing with yarns tomorow!! Excitd to do this together.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Definitely want to give this a try, I will see about some yarn when I go out later today.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes please. Shirley M.


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

love it! can't wait.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I'd like to do it.I can do short rows ,but looked like in same of the responses of wingspan some people had trouble placing markers and things .So think this might help.Thanks


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Am interested in this scarf - will be following allong.


----------



## inotiknit (Jan 23, 2013)

I would love to try this!!


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Please count me in. Thank you.


----------



## skeeter46 (Jun 14, 2012)

I plan to join too...I've made one already, but always up for new pointers and tips and ideas. I love seeing what others have chosen for yarn etc.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

I would love to join in.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I had to come in to see what you were talking about... 

It's an amazing-looking scarf.


----------



## The wheeze (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Jmklous (Jul 16, 2012)

I want to make it too when?


----------



## Sue172 (Sep 21, 2012)

I would like to give this a go too!


----------



## errjan46 (May 23, 2011)

Hi all, Count me in on this. Looks great, but must practice the short rows dishcloth


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes ,please. Count me in. Looking forward to the workshop. It looks really interesting.

many thanks


----------



## Jane in New Jersey (Sep 22, 2011)

I'd love to give this a try, but I worry about having enough yarn to finish. Is there any kind of yardage guide with this?


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

Will try to join in too


----------



## pmckoy (Dec 5, 2011)

I'd like to try this too....I started one last summer and never finished it. Maybe I can do that with help now!


----------



## Mei50 (May 14, 2012)

Yes, count me in please, so excited!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I'm doing Lurker's Travelling Vine Lace too, so we will both be learning to juggle as well as doing a wingspan and I still have another that needs finishing. :shock: :shock: :lol: We'll be in this together nrc1940. :thumbup:


Guess that will make 3 of us juggling our way... I have the TV and the Fern Lace on the needles.. (I must be having a bout of insanity to do all of this :lol:  :shock: :roll: ) But I am LOVIN it!!


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm definitely in . . . can't wait!!!!!


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

I've been wanting to knit the wingspan. This will get me motivated.


----------



## Pam k3 P3 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am anxious to start.


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

I've just started Spring's Dance workshop but I've always been intrigued with Wingspan. It might be a perfect one to do while riding in the car or those times when I want to knit but the environment is not conducive to concentrating on lace pattern. Count me in! Thanks.


----------



## cablemable (Jun 9, 2011)

here's to you I'm looking over shoulder as you knit this awesome creation. I'm in.


----------



## MiaAndme (May 11, 2012)

I am looking forward to this. Thanks.


----------



## Meimei (Jul 28, 2012)

I'd like to join as well.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: 
Sam, I could do with some mindless knitting right now. Thanks!



thewren said:


> i don't think you will have any trouble - once you get started the wingspan is really mindless knitting.
> 
> sam


----------



## Nana Pamela (Nov 14, 2012)

I would like to try this wingspan - off to get some variegated yarn!


----------



## Idoknit (Apr 13, 2013)

I would love to join in making this wingspan scarf. It is very different indeed. Thank you so much for this opportunity.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

episcadoc said:


> These are so fun to knit! I have made two. One with worsted and the other with fingering. The fingering one is very lacey and quite lovely to wear with almost anything. I just increased the stitches and used a relatively large needle to get the look.


How much yarn did you need for the worsted? I have what I think is the right amount -- 490 yds of Knitpicks Preciosa -- but wondering if I should buy another 246-yard skein just to be sure. Oh my gosh -- I just saw that thewren used 900 yds of worsted -- guess I'll have to get back to shopping!

Or, I just checked my stash and see that I have 1850 yds of worsted mercerized cotton -- would that drape well enough for the Wingspan? Also, it's a plain color -- would that look as pretty as a multi?

Hmm, episcadoc, Just noticed that you're from WI, too. Are you in the snowy/icy part this week, or the rainy part? We are flooded with rain in SE WI.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

I would love to give it a try,count me in please


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Ohhhhh, I wondered when it was starting. I have just started a Wingspan. I will have to join in. ;0)


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

I am interested in trying this too.


----------



## Digilou37 (Jan 13, 2013)

Awaiting SAMs class with much enthusiasm and interest.


----------



## caseyhyman38 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sounds perfect. Now two lovely "intrigues" will be on the needles: Wingspan and "nupps galore" with Dragonflylady's Spring's Dance! How exciting to learn new techniques with master instructors. Thank you for including me.
Elizabeth


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

Sign me up please! Have a lot of red heart yarns I need to use up, and I want to learn short rows to. Will Love to learn the wing span. Thank You!


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## neen (Apr 17, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## yarnteach (Mar 1, 2012)

I too want to try the wingspan. I have been looking at this pattern for a year trying to get up the courage to give it a shot. Now is the time!


----------



## libkap (Mar 20, 2013)

I am interested- I have never done a workshop via the Internet


----------



## Imdunn (Jul 14, 2012)

Wingspan is on my needles right now! This is great! Thanks so much!


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

I try to download patterns from the Ravely web site, but it doesn't work. Nothing happens when I click on Download. I have tried several patterns, but nothing. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## Rstein485 (Feb 9, 2013)

I would like to join in. I've been planning to knit that for a long time.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I have finished my wingspan but want to try a smaller one in chunky yarn. Will probably post my picture later today.


----------



## feathers (Apr 13, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

I would like to learn something new, and have admired this scarf on KP. See you there.


----------



## linsim57 (Jun 25, 2011)

I would like to do this also


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

I wold love to be part of the workshop but I'm not sure how to post so I am included. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## stroxell05 (Aug 28, 2011)

I d love to try it


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Would love to try to make one of these work of arts. Count me in. This is out of my comfort zone but what a great opportunity to try. Thanks in advance to you both .thewren and 1234 happy crafting Davena


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll try to get in on this one. I love the pattern!


----------



## magsigj (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes! I want to try this.


----------



## Nadene (Jan 30, 2011)

I like the looks of the scarf. Please count me in.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm going to try to find the time to do this. I have a few projects that have deadlines, so I'm mainly working on them. I also have not found the yarn I want to use. Maybe I'll go out tomorrow and try to find some.


Pammie, a sock weight yarn makes a gorgeous wingspan. I have also made 2 with worsted. for our bitter Alberta winters. so maybe you have some in your stash. Shirley


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I've got all sorts of yarn in my stash  for just this sort of fun project. I would like to size down my needle and increase the stitches. Do you know if this workshop will address changing yarn color and how and when?


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

Cheryl1814 said:


> I try to download patterns from the Ravely web site, but it doesn't work. Nothing happens when I click on Download. I have tried several patterns, but nothing. Anyone else have that problem?


Are you a Raverly member? It's easy to join. If you are a member, go to help and someone will guide you through whatever you have questions about. Good luck, and have fun  Kate


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

OK,Sam, I'm in! Will be juggling my Travelling Vine and the wingspan - nothing new - I always have a couple of projects going, just takes me a little longer to get them done. Paula


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Please count me in.


----------



## Knitting Nana 2 (Aug 22, 2012)

yes, I have been looking at this scarf now for sometime...would love to join in


----------



## Lizzieflorence (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd love to do this but am away next week. Can I still take part?


----------



## Pholmes1942 (Dec 11, 2012)

I would definitely like to do the wingspan.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I would like to try it too. I am "in"


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

thewren said:


> this is the website for the picot swirl - it looks good with a solid color - a varigated or make each section a different color. you can practice your wrap and turn if you like - although the pattern does not call for w&t - some of you may want to include it in your windspan.
> 
> this is going to be such an easy knit for you - all knit stitching.
> 
> ...


This looks like a project I could get my needles into. I have been looking for something different to make and am so happy I found your scarf. I won't be able to attend your workshop, as I live in Arizona. But I did print out your instructions and will give it a try. Thank you so much for this learning experience.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

One other thing. Someone else also asked about using cotton for this project. I have a white cotton with sequence in it. Would it be suitable. Probably need at least a size 8 needle, correct? I want my Wingspan to be larger than the original so I hope you will tell us how to do this, Sam. 

And thank you for taking on this project.


----------



## Jean Gonzales (Oct 6, 2012)

Will this be repeated? I will be out of town at this time.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm in. I have a couple of projects I am behind on, but eventually I will catch up.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I want in on this project!!!! I love the wingspan and will be anxious to work on it. Terri


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

I plan to join in. I started one a while back and got confused. I'll finish the dishcloth prior to 17th and wait for the chance to receive some instruction here.

Thanks,
Sandi


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> The Wren will be teaching a workshop which will open on April 16th and Start on April l7th where you will knit the beautiful
> wingspan scarf. He will be there to answer questions and help you finish this beautiful scarf.
> 
> If you are not aware of how to do short rows, he suggests that you google - the *Picot swirl cloth* -- and make a dishcloth. This is an excellent way to learn how to do short rows. Once you know how to do them you will not find this scarf difficult.
> ...


I am fairly new to this site. Is this an on-line class, or do I need to travel? If it is on-line, I am in. I am always in the market for learning something different.


----------



## nana23boys (Feb 18, 2011)

Count me in!!


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## JBSD (Nov 24, 2012)

Sign me up.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have done that cloth! Makes a nice doily on the table!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lizzieflorence said:


> I'd love to do this but am away next week. Can I still take part?


Yes just go into the workshop, read from page one, tell Sam you are starting and away you go. This happens often.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bitsee said:


> This looks like a project I could get my needles into. I have been looking for something different to make and am so happy I found your scarf. I won't be able to attend your workshop, as I live in Arizona. But I did print out your instructions and will give it a try. Thank you so much for this learning experience.


The workshops are all on line -- they are in the Section called

Knitting and Crochet workshops with designer1234 
and can be reached at the link below this message.

The workshop doesn't open until the l6 so read the information here and make sure you are on watch. I will announce when I opened the new page for the workshop. We have people from all over the world come in to the workshops-- welcome.


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes, I am a Ravelry member. I login in and it still wouldn't download. I looked at the "help" site, but didn't find an answer. I will look again. Thanks!! Cheryl


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

I posted twice by mistake...how do I delete this one?


----------



## sheilae (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been wanting to do this for awhile now. This is a good way to get me started on it. Thanks.


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

I want to do another one, the first was with sock weight yarn. Would like to do one with worsted weight yarn. I found the pattern fairly easy to do, especially when I found German Short Rows. Made the pattern very easy to keep track of the turns. Looking forward to doing another one.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Me too,, learning short rows is on my bucket list .. i have some bernat mosiac that would be perfect for this!! thank u so much !

Susie


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd love to try this one!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bitsee said:


> I am fairly new to this site. Is this an on-line class, or do I need to travel? If it is on-line, I am in. I am always in the market for learning something different.


*All our workshop classes on on the KP forum in the

knitting and crochet workshops with designer1234*

there is no charge - you just have to go to the workshop.

this workshop will open on the evening (7pm. EST) on Apr. 16 and the workshop will start on the l7th.

If you want to see what happens in our workshops go to 
the link below this post above my blog address, and scroll through the different topics. the open and closed workshops are at the bottom of the section.


----------



## marifran (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, please count me in.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking forward to doing this with the group.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

I would love to join all you ladies but as I have said before somehow I CANNOT download.I cannot download the free pattern for the wingspan scarf


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I look forward to joining in. If I use sock yarn, how many yards do I need?


----------



## Ann Ebner (Mar 17, 2013)

I would love to try this unique pattern! I am new and look forward to knitting and trying different projects.


----------



## notenuftime (Sep 19, 2011)

Count me in. I just started a Wingspan, but now I'll wait and have some company. Thanks


----------



## Rae S (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm looking forward to trying the wingspan.
Rae


----------



## marifran (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, count me in.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Rene22 said:


> I would love to join all you ladies but as I have said before somehow I CANNOT download.I cannot download the free pattern for the wingspan scarf


I think I can email it to you..let me try a private message. Karen


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Rene22 said:


> I would love to join all you ladies but as I have said before somehow I CANNOT download.I cannot download the free pattern for the wingspan scarf


HI-- have you tried to go to the pattern and save it to your desktop? then mail it to yourself as an attachment -- you might be able to do it that way.

With most of our workshops we also copy and paste the pattern directly onto the workshop so you should get it there once the workshop opens. Or, pm me and I will email it to you if you give me your email address - that way you can print it from there.

Designer.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

off to find some yarn in my stash room


----------



## Latenightmom (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks, WEN- I was hoping you would teach the beautiful WINGSPAN! Count me in. fw


----------



## nholand (Aug 9, 2012)

What is Dragonfly's spring's dance?


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

I would like to join this. Looks like a fun knit.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Rene22 said:


> I would love to join all you ladies but as I have said before somehow I CANNOT download.I cannot download the free pattern for the wingspan scarf


I just pm'd you the pattern. Copy it and bring it to the workshop it will be ;posted there too I believe. the teacher will help us all if we run into any problems. Designer


----------



## proflewis (Apr 7, 2011)

I am interested in joining the windspan workshop.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

It is a beautiful lace stole.


nholand said:


> What is Dragonfly's spring's dance?


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes...count me in. I have the Ravelry pattern printed and ready.

Thanks.


----------



## usmgirl (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Please count me in, too!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Count me in...wanted to do this for a long time. Thank you.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I'll give it a try. This is on my list of todos


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Count me in. I finished one about a month ago and was not pleased with the long loopy knit stitches when I joined my short rows back in. This time I plan on using the German short row method. Also, I was surprised at how small it was on #4 needles and lace yarn. I want to make it larger. How much yarn would I need and how many stitches would I cast on to begin with and add with each segment????? I still want to use light weight yarn...sock this time.

Thanks for this great opportunity.....my first workshop!!!

Noreen


----------



## hoekh20 (May 31, 2012)

Looks like fun, I'll give it a try thanks


----------



## mbhefner (Jan 17, 2013)

i'm in


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

How does the class work? I have to work on the first day? Do you just sit by the computer and knit. I hope I don't sound stupid but I want to know how it works. Thank you, Linda


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Me too Rene22


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Sue1942 (May 7, 2011)

I am going to juggle 2 projects: spring dance and wingspan scarf.


----------



## Bonna (Apr 19, 2012)

I would very much appreciate the opportunity to join the group. I broke my left shoulder 5 weeks ago and have not tried knitting yet. Hopefully, I will get clearance from my doctor on Monday the 15th. I may be slower than the group, but at least I will be able to learn the basics of the wingspan.

Definitely count me in.

Thanks, Bonna Saus


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I am wondering what Uk yarn I could use .The first picture is so attractive it inspires me tomgive itnamtry.


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, yes, YES!! lovely scarf. count me in.


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

Think I'll give this a try  See you there, looking forward to it.


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

Please count me in. Thewren, thank you.


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd love to learn to knit this . Count me in!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could use any yarns you like - you might want to stay away from anything too chunky - anything like a two or four ply would work.

sam



annweb said:


> I am wondering what Uk yarn I could use .The first picture is so attractive it inspires me tomgive itnamtry.


----------



## Knitknotter (Feb 2, 2012)

Meeee, too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

palenque1978 - do join us - i think you will find it is a fun knit.

sam



Palenque1978 said:


> I had to come in to see what you were talking about...
> 
> It's an amazing-looking scarf.


----------



## AKRaven (Mar 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, you mentioned picot trim on the wingspan - and Designer did a 1/2 DC trim on hers....how about the scalloped cast on shown earlier - would that work too? ...


I also like the look of the scalloped edge and would appreciate learning how to make that happen. Thanks, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this pattern is great as a "traveling" piece of knitting - it is straight knit - how much easier can you get. lol

sam



ballyfinnane said:


> I've just started Spring's Dance workshop but I've always been intrigued with Wingspan. It might be a perfect one to do while riding in the car or those times when I want to knit but the environment is not conducive to concentrating on lace pattern. Count me in! Thanks.


----------



## antiquelady (Jun 20, 2011)

I would love to join in too. I downloaded the pattern and now to find my yarn.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've never knit anything with mecerized cotton except dishrags - i think a two or four ply blend - would be better. however - i want you to use a yarn that you like -i am just partial to natural fibers - wth that said - you could also use an acrylic yarn.

sam



msusanc said:


> How much yarn did you need for the worsted? I have what I think is the right amount -- 490 yds of Knitpicks Preciosa -- but wondering if I should buy another 246-yard skein just to be sure. Oh my gosh -- I just saw that thewren used 900 yds of worsted -- guess I'll have to get back to shopping!
> 
> Or, I just checked my stash and see that I have 1850 yds of worsted mercerized cotton -- would that drape well enough for the Wingspan? Also, it's a plain color -- would that look as pretty as a multi?
> 
> Hmm, episcadoc, Just noticed that you're from WI, too. Are you in the snowy/icy part this week, or the rainy part? We are flooded with rain in SE WI.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in. I had problems with the picot swirl cloth (don't know what I did wrong) so I decided to try to do a mini version of the wingspan scarf with no problems.

I have started the scarf with 120 sts. The yarn is a little thinner than sock yarn, self stripping with sequins and I am using 3.75 mm circular needle. I have done about 4". I am not having any problems but it will take me a while as I am not used to this fine yarn. 

This is what I have got done so far -


----------



## Lindatranscript (Jan 29, 2013)

I would like to join the class. This would be my first class. How do I go about signing up and "attending"?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cheryl - try this url and click on where it says free download - that will take you to the page where there are several downloads - click on the english translation one and there you are - pm me if it doesn't work.

sam

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2



Cheryl1814 said:


> I try to download patterns from the Ravely web site, but it doesn't work. Nothing happens when I click on Download. I have tried several patterns, but nothing. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you just did.

sam



Lindatranscript said:


> I would like to join the class. This would be my first class. How do I go about signing up and "attending"?


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Looking forward to this workshop..thanks so much for having it !

Sandra in Colorado..another snow storm coming next week !!


----------



## djp375 (Oct 1, 2011)

I want to try it, but I am slow, so I might get behind.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely - just join in when you get home - if you have anyquestons just ask.

sam



Lizzieflorence said:


> I'd love to do this but am away next week. Can I still take part?


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

hi can you knit this on straight needles or does it have to be circs as i dont like knitting with circs
i am in if i can i have some metalic purple yarn from a mixed lot from yarn paradise so i am going to use this if i can use straights


----------



## JILLfromWI (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm interested in joining this class. Have admired the pattern for quite awhile and have enough Amazing yarn to do it.

Thanks Wren for teaching it.

JILLfromWI


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

want to do this,thanks for having this


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm interested. Count me in.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll be lurking, as usual. Oh wait, there was just a discussion on the meaning of that word ... let's just say I'll be watching, but probably not participating as I've already got too much going on now.

Jill


----------



## mojocallie (Sep 17, 2012)

Would love to learn! Is this a live class? If so, what time. EDT, if not how will I get the link? Thanks so much - great opportunity for me.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the look of these! think I'll try it!


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes, I'd like to try this.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I've done one but will join in cause I always pick up new tips in these wonderful workshops.

Ellie


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Me too if I can get other things finished!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, please, I would like to learn to knit the wingspan scarf. Thank you.


----------



## sadru (Mar 28, 2013)

I would like to join


----------



## cuzzins (Mar 22, 2012)

Would love to try this!


----------



## oystergirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Count me in too !


----------



## Alohadonna (Jan 4, 2012)

Aloha Wren/Sam: have enjoyed the tea party conversations you have. Found the perfect yarn while cleaning up my stash this week so please count me in. Looking forward to all the chat and grat ideas.


----------



## GrammyMe (Sep 27, 2011)

Happy 2 year anniversary tomorrow for being in KP!


----------



## MsPolly (Sep 17, 2011)

I would like to try this shawl, what do I need to do?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - i would buy 1500 yards - and use size 4 needles -i should say i am known for overkill when i buy yarn - i just don't want to run out and i can always return any full skeins if i have any left.

sam



Kathy Capral said:


> I look forward to joining in. If I use sock yarn, how many yards do I need?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

katkarma - i would buy 1500 yds of sock yarn if i was making it like the pattern with the 90 st co. if you want it larger cast on more. i just frogged one (i was running out of yarn) - i co 140 sts and used size 10 needles - i think it would block measure well over forty inches. for that one when i do it again i will have at least 2000 yds of yarn.

sam



katkarma said:


> Count me in. I finished one about a month ago and was not pleased with the long loopy knit stitches when I joined my short rows back in. This time I plan on using the German short row method. Also, I was surprised at how small it was on #4 needles and lace yarn. I want to make it larger. How much yarn would I need and how many stitches would I cast on to begin with and add with each segment????? I still want to use light weight yarn...sock this time.
> 
> Thanks for this great opportunity.....my first workshop!!!
> 
> Noreen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you knit wherever you are most comfortable - you just check in on the workshop if you have questions or want to see what the others have to say - and to look at the progress pictures. glad to have you aboard.

sam



blumbergsrus said:


> How does the class work? I have to work on the first day? Do you just sit by the computer and knit. I hope I don't sound stupid but I want to know how it works. Thank you, Linda


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonna - knitting is not a race - i am a slow knitter - it's not much fun when i try to speed up and i like knitting to be fun - so join right in - i'll be around for any questions you might have along the way.

sam



Bonna said:


> I would very much appreciate the opportunity to join the group. I broke my left shoulder 5 weeks ago and have not tried knitting yet. Hopefully, I will get clearance from my doctor on Monday the 15th. I may be slower than the group, but at least I will be able to learn the basics of the wingspan.
> 
> Definitely count me in.
> 
> Thanks, Bonna Saus


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can use any yarn you like - it all depends on what you want the finished product to look like. i might suggest a four ply which would give a nice finished product.

sam



annweb said:


> I am wondering what Uk yarn I could use .The first picture is so attractive it inspires me tomgive itnamtry.


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thewren, I would love to make a wingspan. Have to learn to do short rows, and see if I have the right circular needles on hand. I will be on vacation later this month if I miss some of the class will that be alright? If you will have me I would love to join in. thanks for doing this class!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you talking about the scalloped edge using a knitting needle and a crochet hook - yes - you could do this for your initial cast on but it would only be on the front of the shawl. if you have done the picot dishcloth you could make a picot at the beginnig of each row all the way around your shawl. to do the picot - you cast on one stitch and bind off one sts and continue knitting - this gives you the picot on the edge.

sam



AKRaven said:


> I also like the look of the scalloped edge and would appreciate learning how to make that happen. Thanks, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

like the black and white yarn - will make a great shawl - the first picture will make a good under the coat type scarf.

sam



DorothyW said:


> I'm in. I had problems with the picot swirl cloth (don't know what I did wrong) so I decided to try to do a mini version of the wingspan scarf with no problems.
> 
> I have started the scarf with 120 sts. The yarn is a little thinner than sock yarn, self stripping with sequins and I am using 3.75 mm circular needle. I have done about 4". I am not having any problems but it will take me a while as I am not used to this fine yarn.
> 
> This is what I have got done so far -


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this isn't a race djt375 - i am also a slow knitter - but like the tortoise we get to the end in our own time - i'm glad to have another slow knitter join me - look forward to it.

sam



djp375 said:


> I want to try it, but I am slow, so I might get behind.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sexxysuee - i don't like circs either - i knit mine on straight needles - 14" ones. worked just as well.

sam



sexxysuee said:


> hi can you knit this on straight needles or does it have to be circs as i dont like knitting with circs
> i am in if i can i have some metalic purple yarn from a mixed lot from yarn paradise so i am going to use this if i can use straights


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think lurking is an appropriate word - and if you want to join in from time to time please feel free - we would love to see you.

sam



Patchworkcat said:


> I'll be lurking, as usual. Oh wait, there was just a discussion on the meaning of that word ... let's just say I'll be watching, but probably not participating as I've already got too much going on now.
> 
> Jill


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is an online class - you drop in whenever you have a question or just want to talk - shirley will give the link on tuesday.

sam



mojocallie said:


> Would love to learn! Is this a live class? If so, what time. EDT, if not how will I get the link? Thanks so much - great opportunity for me.


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

thewren said:


> sexxysuee - i don't like circs either - i knit mine on straight needles - 14" ones. worked just as well.
> 
> sam


many thanks count me in then i am off work this coming week so i will definately try it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

janwalla - this is a good project for those that have other projects on needles also - since there is really no pattern you can pick it up whenever you have the time - it is also a good travel knit - for the same reason - i mean - how difficult is it to just sit and do nothing but the knit stitch? lol

sam



janwalla said:


> Me too if I can get other things finished!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

donna - i am glad you have enjoyed the knitting tea party - do drop in and say helllo - we would love to see you.

sam



Alohadonna said:


> Aloha Wren/Sam: have enjoyed the tea party conversations you have. Found the perfect yarn while cleaning up my stash this week so please count me in. Looking forward to all the chat and grat ideas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mspolly - you need to download the pattern - find the yarn and needles to want to use and then join us on wednesday when we start the adventure of the wingspan.

sam



MsPolly said:


> I would like to try this shawl, what do I need to do?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rene - by the time you go on vacation you won't need me anymore - you will be doing it on your own - honest. by the way - the wingspan is a great travel knit project - once you get started you will see why - it's just straight knit

sam



Rena 2 said:


> Thewren, I would love to make a wingspan. Have to learn to do short rows, and see if I have the right circular needles on hand. I will be on vacation later this month if I miss some of the class will that be alright? If you will have me I would love to join in. thanks for doing this class!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sam, Shirley, I have my yarn ready (Caron Simply Soft in a pastel variegated) yarn calls for a size 8. Whooo Hooooo I'm ready for this one!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds great marianne.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Sam, Shirley, I have my yarn ready (Caron Simply Soft in a pastel variegated) yarn calls for a size 8. Whooo Hooooo I'm ready for this one!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you. Have never done anything like this, but want to try.


----------



## stonypathlady (Jan 23, 2013)

I want to try too


----------



## ashasue (Apr 13, 2013)

Me too! i've wanted to do this for quite a while.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

How do workshops work? I work during the days and knit in the evenings. I have the pattern but have not started trying it out yet. I have done short rows on dishclothes before.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I am in for the class.


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

I've been thinking this pattern a long time, A KAL will inspire me to actual do it.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Is there a time for this to start or do we just log on when we get to it?


----------



## grumpynana (Mar 10, 2013)

ount me in for lessons on wing span really looking forward it is a beauty


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

thewren said:


> like the black and white yarn - will make a great shawl - the first picture will make a good under the coat type scarf.
> 
> sam


Actually, it the size for a doll - a little over 12" long. I gave it to the only little girl (3 yr. old) I know and she loves it. Too many boys.


----------



## Janine Ulla (Apr 13, 2013)

Count me in..I'm new how do I sign up?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pammie, a sock weight yarn makes a gorgeous wingspan. I have also made 2 with worsted. for our bitter Alberta winters. so maybe you have some in your stash. Shirley


What size needle if I use sock weight yarn? Thanks Jokim


----------



## Scotty8 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## noodleknitter (Apr 13, 2013)

Please count me in.


----------



## vss7278 (Nov 24, 2012)

April 16 is coming up soon! I am looking forward to this!


----------



## PBGVluvr (Oct 24, 2012)

I will be in AZ (from Ohio) when this starts but count me in, please.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Count me in! I'm doing Dragonfly Lace's Spring's Dance now, but I always have too many things going at once anyway!


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

Count Me in, just finished cables, Bavarian Lace Crochet and am doing Dragonflylace's shawl, have completed the practice swatches and am working on the edging I hope I am far enough along by the start of this session to be able to set it aside to complete the Wingspan. I have heard so much about it.

Ruth


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay....I'm set for the picot edge and will save the scalloped edge/cast on for the summer top that's also on m to do list.


thewren said:


> are you talking about the scalloped edge using a knitting needle and a crochet hook - yes - you could do this for your initial cast on but it would only be on the front of the shawl. if you have done the picot dishcloth you could make a picot at the beginnig of each row all the way around your shawl. to do the picot - you cast on one stitch and bind off one sts and continue knitting - this gives you the picot on the edge.
> 
> sam


----------



## episcadoc (Apr 7, 2013)

From the partly icy mostly rainy- in Madison area


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Please count me in. Looking forward to the help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pacer - i will be on days and evenings - if you have questions just ask and i will help you - you can also pm me.

sam



pacer said:


> How do workshops work? I work during the days and knit in the evenings. I have the pattern but have not started trying it out yet. I have done short rows on dishclothes before.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i amstarting this 17 april - but drop in whenever you get the chance.

sam



Bitsee said:


> Is there a time for this to start or do we just log on when we get to it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would use a five or a six or a four - your choice - the bigger the needle the larger the wingspan and the more yarn you will use

sam



Jokim said:


> What size needle if I use sock weight yarn? Thanks Jokim


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Sam I am so looking forward to this. I am still working on my traveling lace so I too will be juggling.

Gigi


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Want to do this workshop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Sam I am so looking forward to this. I am still working on my traveling lace so I too will be juggling.
> 
> Gigi


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

You said 17th and it said 16th and 17th. I think we can start now. I am getting excited. So are you aroung to answer on the 16th????????????


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

What size needle would one use with dk?


----------



## Pinkle (Aug 28, 2012)

Please sign me up for this, too. Never tried short rows!


----------



## mary123jones (Nov 29, 2011)

Count me in!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely - am around now if you have a question.

sam



blumbergsrus said:


> You said 17th and it said 16th and 17th. I think we can start now. I am getting excited. So are you aroung to answer on the 16th????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would use size six.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> What size needle would one use with dk?


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm In.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, Designer here. It looks like this is going to be a wonderful workshop. Just to explain how the workshops are set up. We don't have a sign up ability on KP. so admin suggested we meet in the Main section and when I open the workshop the night before it starts, I post here how to find the new workshop. You will see an information post from me about how the workshops work, and Sam will post a welcome message . you will all post 'I'm in' and I will count the people who post, and delete the posts immedately. The next morning you will all start your wingspans, and Sam (thewren) will be there to help you along in every way he can. 

There will be examples and you will each have the pattern. 

I am hoping that we can paste the pattern directly on the workshop as well, but you will all work with your own patterns and ask questions if you have any difficulty. I welcome you all and please make sure you are receiving the emails when there are any posts here. If you are not set up to do so. Please come back here on Wednesday - I will open the workshop at 7pm EST and will give directions as to how to find us - this thread will no longer be used by us - all questions and discussion will then carry on in the workshop. I welcome you all as does Sam. Shirley (designer1234) workshop Manager


----------



## Cowlover (Jan 26, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, please count me in for the Wingspan Scarf class! I am so excited! Thank you.


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

Am I to late to join the workshop? Please count me in too. , Thank you.


----------



## stitchingfree (Oct 30, 2012)

Looking forward to the class. Sounds like a project to take along in the car on an upcoming trip.


----------



## sister (Jul 16, 2011)

I want to try this.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this KAL... I'll be using Caron Simply Soft, which recommends a size 8 needle... do you think a larger or smaller size needle, would give better results?
Thanks!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NotherNickel said:


> I'm looking forward to this KAL... I'll be using Caron Simply Soft, which recommends a size 8 needle... do you think a larger or smaller size needle, would give better results?
> Thanks!


It won't be a Kal -- it is an actual workshop as part of our workshop section where each one has a teacher to help us learn the project. The instructions on the pattern work quite well. Sam will likely be back tomorrow so watch for him and he will be able to help you. Designer


----------



## caribayb (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm in. I just frogged one I tried to do in fingering weight and decided it was too fiddly for me, so I'd like to do it in worsted instead.


----------



## cashck (Jun 7, 2011)

Count me in please


----------



## mizbev (Jan 29, 2011)

I would like to join this group for the wingspan scarf


----------



## Sarah Snowbird (Apr 13, 2013)

I am not sure I am ready for this, but I do want to follow along...


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Sam, count me in, I am going to check my statch before I buy more yarn. See you on the 17th.


----------



## Iknit18 (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't wait to start! Count me in.


----------



## Waterfront (May 26, 2012)

I'd like to join you. Thanks


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

Count me in! I have wanted to make the wingspan for ages. I am looking forward to this workshop. Thanks, Marilyn40


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Guess that will make 3 of us juggling our way... I have the TV and the Fern Lace on the needles.. (I must be having a bout of insanity to do all of this :lol:  :shock: :roll: ) But I am LOVIN it!!


Try at least 4- finally got around to saying on here now that I am functioning again. Suspect this will be finished before my TV! Thanks Sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

annweb said:


> I am wondering what Uk yarn I could use .The first picture is so attractive it inspires me tomgive itnamtry.


I'm using 8ply (DK) and i have seen one done in the yarn and it works fine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've used up to a size 10 needles with simply soft and had success - it was a baby sweater.

i think a size 8 will be fine.

sam



NotherNickel said:


> I'm looking forward to this KAL... I'll be using Caron Simply Soft, which recommends a size 8 needle... do you think a larger or smaller size needle, would give better results?
> Thanks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was doing one in sock yarn which was working fine - it didn't have a lot of body but would have been fine for a shawl.

worsted works well also.

the nice thing about the wingdspan is its versitality - yarn and needle size are totally up to you. it all depends on what you would like the finished product to look like.

sam



caribayb said:


> I'm in. I just frogged one I tried to do in fingering weight and decided it was too fiddly for me, so I'd like to do it in worsted instead.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sarah - pick up your needles and knit with us - if you can do the knit sts and count to 16 this will be a piece of cake for you - honest - like the men's warehouse man says - i guarantee it.

sam



Sarah Snowbird said:


> I am not sure I am ready for this, but I do want to follow along...


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

cannot wait to start .Please count me in


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've never knit anything with mecerized cotton except dishrags - i think a two or four ply blend - would be better. however - i want you to use a yarn that you like -i am just partial to natural fibers - wth that said - you could also use an acrylic yarn.
> 
> sam


Thanks, Sam, I even wonder about mercerized cotton for dish rags! Doesn't seem like it would be very absorbent. I'll get some more worsted. Taking a train trip next week from WI to NM -- looking forward to working on it then -- it's been on my list for a look time. It's about time someone gave me the kick I need!


----------



## KellyBelly (Feb 27, 2013)

I would like to join the wingspan workshop


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I would like to join in this class.


----------



## Crystalinda (Jul 26, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## Sarah Snowbird (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks, Sam ...just noticed you are in Defiance, I spent 2 years there in grade school. Great memories ...we lived in an awesome house right next to the river, it used to be a dentist's house and still had his office next to it.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Thinking of using a Zauberball of yarn. I think it is sock weight. What is your opinion? Don't need it for warmth


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

We are setting out on atrp around Australia,many times we will have no reception,so i would miss out on instruction.
Will the pattern be available later? It looks real nice.
We are leaving Adelaide on the 20.april and travel.in our small Avan up the Eastcoast .taking my new Addi click needles and thin yarn with me,
Hope i don't miss too many KP newsletters!!!, ose


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Omaose said:


> We are setting out on atrp around Australia,many times we will have no reception,so i would miss out on instruction.
> Will the pattern be available later? It looks real nice.
> We are leaving Adelaide on the 20.april and travel.in our small Avan up the Eastcoast .taking my new Addi click needles and thin yarn with me,
> Hope i don't miss too many KP newsletters!!!, ose


Shirley/ Designer1234's Workshop's will be available as long as we have the internet and KP! Sam will God willing long be available by PM even when the workshop has been locked- and I am sure he will be delighted to help you, once the pattern is posted it will be there- with the above provisos!


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Shirley/ Designer1234's Workshop's will be available as long as we have the internet and KP! Sam will God willing long be available by PM even when the workshop has been locked- and I am sure he will be delighted to help you, once the pattern is posted it will be there- with the above provisos!


This is the first time i pressed quote reply! Wow ,i am getting good at this ! Thank you Shirley for answering my question.
I will try to do this workshop.there are so many new things i am tackling ,like this IPad,and writing comment,now a workshop with new instructions!!
Thanks again, ose


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

It is a free download on Ravelry. So you will always have it available. See page one of this thread for the link


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

Omaose said:


> This is the first time i pressed quote reply! Wow ,i am getting good at this ! Thank you Shirley for answering my question.
> I will try to do this workshop.there are so many new things i am tackling ,like this IPad,and writing comment,now a workshop with new instructions!!
> Thanks again, ose


I think i made a mistake with the name in my reply,i should have thanked lurker ?


----------



## Ursula62 (Dec 29, 2012)

Please include me! I have been looking at that pattern for sometime now.


----------



## Garedbird (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm ready and motivated! Downloaded the pattern and took a drive yesterday to get my yarn. Hope I can keep up as I am committed to completeting several sewing projects as well this month! I always think I have plenty of time!


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I have made 2 wingspan scarves. They were fun and easy. I told the owner of my LYS about making this fun scarf and she immediately told me that ravelry also has a lace version. I have printed off the directions and now want to try it. It looks like a beautiful scarf. I hope you all have fun with this project.


----------



## gailmac (Apr 22, 2011)

Count me in too.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

what type of yarn is best and how much does one need???/ I like working w/ needles 5, 6 7. 8 or 9 I'd like the self striping I think. they are the striking ones aren't they???


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

I am interested in this KAL. I also was considering the German short row technique. Am interested in hearing others opinion of using this technique rather than W&T.


katkarma said:


> Count me in. I finished one about a month ago and was not pleased with the long loopy knit stitches when I joined my short rows back in. This time I plan on using the German short row method. Also, I was surprised at how small it was on #4 needles and lace yarn. I want to make it larger. How much yarn would I need and how many stitches would I cast on to begin with and add with each segment????? I still want to use light weight yarn...sock this time.
> 
> Thanks for this great opportunity.....my first workshop!!!
> 
> Noreen


----------



## annehb (Oct 13, 2012)

would love to join


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd love to give this a try


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Someone mentioned the first wingspan on page one. I knitted it with 4.5 mm needles (#7 Us) and then I bordered it with half double crochets in the darkest color in the wingspan. 

I did it like the pattern suggested- If I remember correctly I cast on 45 stitches and staggered by l0 stitches. I have worn it and there has been quite a few people remark on it. I think if I do it again with worsted I might add l0 stitches to the cast on and stagger 11 - Designer.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Going to try to join (probably a few days late as I finish some other "stuff") but have had this on my to do list forever. Hope I finally get to it this time. Wish me luck.
Thanks.
Peg


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cr8images said:


> I am interested in this KAL. I also was considering the German short row technique. Am interested in hearing others opinion of using this technique rather than W&T.


The pattern doesn't call for the Wrap and turn, just the turn. It works well with the worsted weight yarn. Personally I wasn't too impressed with the German short row technique. I used the wrap and turn on the sport weight yarn and I think when I do Sam's workshop I will wrap and turn with the sock weight yarn.. it works well. I am sure any of them work. That is what is so great about this forum, we can learn from each other. I will give the German short rows another try.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I would like to be included in the wingspan workshop.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I am going to try Sams workshop. I think I have already posted that. I have finished a wingspan that I knited on 4mm needles and used Red Heart Unforgettable. This yarn is close to sock yarn weight. I want to do another but I am going to try using a heavier weight yarn and doing a 45 stitch width. The one I completed goes down to the middle of the top part of my arm ( I lost my measuring tape - again) so can't tell you in inches. If I did it agaib in the 90 stitch version I would make it 9 repeats, or possible 10. I don't have an overly ample bust but but enough and my shoulders are a bit wide, so 1 or 2 more repeats would be more comfortable. I also did an I short cord loop for the button (not finished on the picture) as I am putting a large button on the shawl. I'm not really satisfied with the colouring and so I am exploring the idea of doing a re-dye with Kool Aid. Still not sure about that, but thinking hard.


----------



## Read2Me (Jul 29, 2011)

Hoping to make a wingspan that is more shawl-sized...bought worsted weight and have read all the comments on Ravelry. Looking forward to your workshop.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I would love to join this workshop please


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd love to join the wingspan KAL


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm looking forward to learning how to do this scarf. Been wanting to for a long time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The pattern doesn't call for the Wrap and turn, just the turn. It works well with the worsted weight yarn. Personally I wasn't too impressed with the German short row technique. I used the wrap and turn on the sport weight yarn and I think when I do Sam's workshop I will wrap and turn with the sock weight yarn.. it works well. I am sure any of them work. That is what is so great about this forum, we can learn from each other. I will give the German short rows another try.


I like that suggestion about using the wrap and turn for the lighter weight yarns.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw the lace version and the lattice version and printed off both of them. Once I get through the first one, I may be making quite a few of these.



quiltnqueen said:


> I have made 2 wingspan scarves. They were fun and easy. I told the owner of my LYS about making this fun scarf and she immediately told me that ravelry also has a lace version. I have printed off the directions and now want to try it. It looks like a beautiful scarf. I hope you all have fun with this project.


----------



## AKRaven (Mar 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> are you talking about the scalloped edge using a knitting needle and a crochet hook - yes - you could do this for your initial cast on but it would only be on the front of the shawl. if you have done the picot dishcloth you could make a picot at the beginnig of each row all the way around your shawl. to do the picot - you cast on one stitch and bind off one sts and continue knitting - this gives you the picot on the edge.
> 
> sam


Hmm, I wasn't clear. In viewing some of the Wingspan projects on Ravelry, I noticed that some of them appeared to have a scalloped flare (that creates a pointed look) at what would be the base of the triangularly shaped sections--the outside edge of the shawl. The pattern appears to have a straight edge.
I hopefully have attached a photo that will clarify this (Sylph's design). Perhaps it has to do with how they were blocked, but I suspect it is some modification?? Thank you for your patience, Sam!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes, I too am wondering about this scallop look. I am wondering as well if it is from the blocking?



AKRaven said:


> Hmm, I wasn't clear. In viewing some of the Wingspan projects on Ravelry, I noticed that some of them appeared to have a scalloped flare (that creates a pointed look) at what would be the base of the triangularly shaped sections--the outside edge of the shawl. The pattern appears to have a straight edge.
> I hopefully have attached a photo that will clarify this (Sylph's design). Perhaps it has to do with how they were blocked, but I suspect it is some modification?? Thank you for your patience, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Yes, I too am wondering about this scallop look. I am wondering as well if it is from the blocking?


I have not checked this with SAm- but dreambird shawl might be something to look at- more complex again, but gives the scalloped effect- all done before blocking!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I have this pattern but can't consider starting until later this year as I have a lot of work to do at present that has priority. I have noticed the scalop edge on it though. Maybe when I get into it I will see how it is done. For now I can only do the small version of the wingspan in the workshop and even then I will be pushing my time with the priority knitting.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have not checked this with SAm- but dreambird shawl might be something to look at- more complex again, but gives the scalloped effect- all done before blocking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I have this pattern but can't consider starting until later this year as I have a lot of work to do at present that has priority. I have noticed the scalop edge on it though. Maybe when I get into it I will see how it is done. For now I can only do the small version of the wingspan in the workshop and even then I will be pushing my time with the priority knitting.


I have so many WIP's largely left over from my workshop- But i WILL get there!


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Hi Sam, First, thank you for giving us this opportunity to learn something new. 
I have on hand 3 skeins of Lion Brand Amazing in the Pink Sands color, which I love. They total just under 450 yds and recommend size 9 needle. Will this be enough?, and if I use size 8 needles will I lose or gain yardage? Thanks, Carol


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I am the knitting convenor for my community centre. Have 12 ladies in the group We knit items for sale (put in display cabinete for day to day sales) take orders from people for items not on display, we have 3 bazaars a year to plan for. Moist of the time time the special order fall to me to knit. At present time I have about 5 orders to look after and my girls also have some to do plus some bazaar knitting to look after. We may cut out one bazaar this year but not sure yet. I have 2 personal WIP's to do and some baby clothes to knit for a cousins daughter this May. May have to buy them from the Community Centre knitting. The money from our sales go back into the Centre. I have been doing this now for about 14 years. Just love it.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have so many WIP's largely left over from my workshop- But i WILL get there!


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am so excited about trying this !!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I made 2 shawls earlier this year in this same yarn. It took 2 1/2 balls for each shawl with the needles you ar planning to use. Here is a picture of the shawls so you can see the colourway - although it is going to look a bit different for the Wingspan. I think it will look yummy.



carolky said:


> Hi Sam, First, thank you for giving us this opportunity to learn something new.
> I have on hand 3 skeins of Lion Brand Amazing in the Pink Sands color, which I love. They total just under 450 yds and recommend size 9 needle. Will this be enough?, and if I use size 8 needles will I lose or gain yardage? Thanks, Carol


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

hi could not wait started it already on my 3 triangle it is a bit easy with plain knit or i will think i will do another one when i have finished this one and put a lace pattern to make it a bit different and will probably make it longer great pattern though wish i had tried this sooner but was out off by the circs required but it is working well on my 14" straights thanks again for oportunity to do this


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I have some really neat self stripping sock yarn that I want to use for this pattern - so I am definitely in. Have my hanks wound into center pull balls and ready to go. If it works out will use the other yarn I have and make up a bunch for my grand daughters for Xmas. LOL


----------



## cwsimonds (Jan 10, 2013)

I would like to try this also. Count me in.


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Thank you for the info, Blue Butterfly. And thank you for showing the photos of your finished shawls; yes, that color is really yummy and I'm sure I will love the wingspan in it. I should have enough. Great!


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in. Been waiting to do the wingspan for some time. Ready to get started. Thanks for doing this workshop Sam.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I know that the cast on for the Wingspan is 90 stitches but here is my question, is there a preferred cast on technique for this project? It does not say which cast on to use. I do a few different ones and was totally curious about this! 
Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been using a simple two needle cast on- which I would use for lace- because I want to crochet around afterwards. I am sure there are many solutions- and Sam has a busy day out!


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i too what to learn the wingspan,will start the dish cloth mentioned on page 1today,sun 4/14/13


----------



## Garcie (Jul 28, 2012)

If worsted is to used, what size needle would you suggest I use?


----------



## PearlGirl (May 30, 2012)

I want to try it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Garcie said:


> If worsted is to used, what size needle would you suggest I use?


Sam has a busy day- I am sure he will answer you as soon as he is able!


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you off to knitt.


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

The German short row is what I used, it works much better


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

Here is my first wingspan. Done in Heritage Paint . I think it turned out well!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

deborah337 said:


> Here is my first wingspan. Done in Heritage Paint . I think it turned out well!


Beautiful! What size yarn, what needle size, and how many cast on stitches? What cast on did you use? Zoe


----------



## shibelle (Jun 23, 2011)

I would like to try this too! Please add me to the list.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes!
thanks for starting this -
have been wanting to do a wingspan~
[wow, something for myself ??!!!]
: )


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i guess i don't know the difference - i use sugar and cream cotton yarn for dishrags and that is fairly stiff. this would be a great travel project to work on while riding on the train. i am jealous - i love riding the train.

sam



msusanc said:


> Thanks, Sam, I even wonder about mercerized cotton for dish rags! Doesn't seem like it would be very absorbent. I'll get some more worsted. Taking a train trip next week from WI to NM -- looking forward to working on it then -- it's been on my list for a look time. It's about time someone gave me the kick I need!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sarah - i know exactly where you lived - right next to dr wiley's office - think that was his name. did you ever get water in your basement?

sam



Sarah Snowbird said:


> Thanks, Sam ...just noticed you are in Defiance, I spent 2 years there in grade school. Great memories ...we lived in an awesome house right next to the river, it used to be a dentist's house and still had his office next to it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it will be fine - if you are going any larger than a 4 or 5 i would think maybe of getting more yarn.

sam



off2knit said:


> Thinking of using a Zauberball of yarn. I think it is sock weight. What is your opinion? Don't need it for warmth


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

omaose - why don't you begin the class - i think by the time you leave you will be having no problem with the wingspan and can take it with you to work on.

sam



Omaose said:


> We are setting out on atrp around Australia,many times we will have no reception,so i would miss out on instruction.
> Will the pattern be available later? It looks real nice.
> We are leaving Adelaide on the 20.april and travel.in our small Avan up the Eastcoast .taking my new Addi click needles and thin yarn with me,
> Hope i don't miss too many KP newsletters!!!, ose


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this isn't a race garebird - you will have plenty of time - once you have the first triangle done and have started on the second i bet you won't even need me.

sam



Garedbird said:


> I'm ready and motivated! Downloaded the pattern and took a drive yesterday to get my yarn. Hope I can keep up as I am committed to completeting several sewing projects as well this month! I always think I have plenty of time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you give the link for the lace version? please.

sam



quiltnqueen said:


> I have made 2 wingspan scarves. They were fun and easy. I told the owner of my LYS about making this fun scarf and she immediately told me that ravelry also has a lace version. I have printed off the directions and now want to try it. It looks like a beautiful scarf. I hope you all have fun with this project.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cheri - a size 6 needle with a dk weight would work well.

sam

but you can use any weight yarn and any needle size depending on what you want the finished product to look like.

sam



cheri49 said:


> what type of yarn is best and how much does one need???/ I like working w/ needles 5, 6 7. 8 or 9 I'd like the self striping I think. they are the striking ones aren't they???


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cr8images - this is not a kal perse - you knit at your own speed - there is no required amount that has to be done at a certain time - i am here to answer any questions - the pattern does not call for a w&t - after you turn the work you 31wyif, k2, pm and knit to the end. you only w&t if you want to.

sam



cr8images said:


> I am interested in this KAL. I also was considering the German short row technique. Am interested in hearing others opinion of using this technique rather than W&T.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would use a size 7 needle or larger if you want it shawl size.

sam



Read2Me said:


> Hoping to make a wingspan that is more shawl-sized...bought worsted weight and have read all the comments on Ravelry. Looking forward to your workshop.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

akraven - this wingspan was blocked to make the flare. if you want to do this use a sock or fingering weight yarn - i don't think the heavier yarns would flare well.

sam



AKRaven said:


> Hmm, I wasn't clear. In viewing some of the Wingspan projects on Ravelry, I noticed that some of them appeared to have a scalloped flare (that creates a pointed look) at what would be the base of the triangularly shaped sections--the outside edge of the shawl. The pattern appears to have a straight edge.
> I hopefully have attached a photo that will clarify this (Sylph's design). Perhaps it has to do with how they were blocked, but I suspect it is some modification?? Thank you for your patience, Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

blue butterfly - the flare is done when you block the shawl.

sam



BlueButterfly said:


> I have this pattern but can't consider starting until later this year as I have a lot of work to do at present that has priority. I have noticed the scalop edge on it though. Maybe when I get into it I will see how it is done. For now I can only do the small version of the wingspan in the workshop and even then I will be pushing my time with the priority knitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carolky - i used almost 900 yards of a dk weight on size 6 needles. i would think the larger needle would cause you to lose yardage.

sam



carolky said:


> Hi Sam, First, thank you for giving us this opportunity to learn something new.
> I have on hand 3 skeins of Lion Brand Amazing in the Pink Sands color, which I love. They total just under 450 yds and recommend size 9 needle. Will this be enough?, and if I use size 8 needles will I lose or gain yardage? Thanks, Carol


----------



## AKRaven (Mar 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> akraven - this wingspan was blocked to make the flare. if you want to do this use a sock or fingering weight yarn - i don't think the heavier yarns would flare well.
> 
> sam


Thank you, Sam! That makes it easy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sexxysuee - i did mine of straights also - i really don't like working on circulars.

sam

how many sts did you cast on?



sexxysuee said:


> hi could not wait started it already on my 3 triangle it is a bit easy with plain knit or i will think i will do another one when i have finished this one and put a lace pattern to make it a bit different and will probably make it longer great pattern though wish i had tried this sooner but was out off by the circs required but it is working well on my 14" straights thanks again for oportunity to do this


----------



## AKRaven (Mar 2, 2013)

The link for the lace wingspan:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-wingspan-pitsi-wingspan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i knit them on - but i think any cast on you do will be fine.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I know that the cast on for the Wingspan is 90 stitches but here is my question, is there a preferred cast on technique for this project? It does not say which cast on to use. I do a few different ones and was totally curious about this!
> Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would go with a six or seven - all depending on how large you want the shawl.

sam



Garcie said:


> If worsted is to used, what size needle would you suggest I use?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely deborah - well done.

sam



deborah337 said:


> Here is my first wingspan. Done in Heritage Paint . I think it turned out well!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i knit them on - but i think any cast on you do will be fine.
> 
> sam


thanks Sam, I think I will do the cable cast on. Then I could pick up the stitches around the neckline and make a crochet shell edging if I wanted to. hugs for the cast on!! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love your avatar nyhummer

sam



NY Hummer said:


> Yes!
> thanks for starting this -
> have been wanting to do a wingspan~
> [wow, something for myself ??!!!]
> : )


----------



## gringa (Nov 29, 2011)

Count me in, too...will hope to get the practice dishcloth finished in a hurry! (Just printing that pattern as I type) Thank you in advance!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Not sure I understand the dishcloth pattern. The way I read it on even numbered rows you do one knitted cast on, leave it on the right needle then knit the next st and bind off one stitch?

Peggy


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

hi i cast on 90sts and worked on 3.75mm needles with my ice yarn metalic it seems to be working out just fine tome will tell if i will have enough space on my needles but wanted ti make it that bit longer going to try making a lace version when i can decide on what lace pattern i want to do with it as i have some orange 3 ply which will look nice in a lace pattern


thewren said:


> sexxysuee - i did mine of straights also - i really don't like working on circulars.
> 
> sam
> 
> how many sts did you cast on?


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

have just looked at the lace version not keen on all the lace pattern will make on up myself i think and keep it to all the same pattern on all the triangles of to knitting fool to perruse lace pattern to get some ideas


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I would like to try this workshop but don't know how to get in on it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would like to try this workshop but don't know how to get in on it.


You came in when you posted on here. Please look for Designer1234's next announcement that she will make about this. She posted about it a few pages back. Let me see if I can find it for you. Zoe 

It is on page 17, but you can just click on this link to get to it. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-161813-17.html#3122841


----------



## MENANCY (Apr 13, 2013)

i am new to this site and having some difficulty in communicating, but i would surely like to join KAL to do the wingspan.


----------



## MENANCY (Apr 13, 2013)

thank you Zoe for your help.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

count me in


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you give the link for the lace version? please.
> 
> sam


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-wingspan-pitsi-wingspan


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

I used the ravelry pattern instructions for sock or 
k yarn. Same for cast on.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

AKRaven said:


> The link for the lace wingspan:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-wingspan-pitsi-wingspan


Thanks, I really love the Wingspan in lace! It makes it a little more dressy.


----------



## AKRaven (Mar 2, 2013)

Grannypeg said:


> Not sure I understand the dishcloth pattern. The way I read it on even numbered rows you do one knitted cast on, leave it on the right needle then knit the next st and bind off one stitch?
> 
> Peggy


 :thumbup:


----------



## RLB (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, I would like to learn how to knit the wingspan scarf.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

MENANCY said:


> thank you Zoe for your help.


It is what the Knitting Paradise site is all about -- people helping people to learn and to better themselves and what they do! We ALL learn together, and we all had to learn somewhere, hahahah, here is a great place for learning to take place. I taught a workshop here at Knitting Paradise and the experience was exhilarating for me! We all truly do learn together! yes, some of us have been around on the Knitting Paradise longer than others, and soon you will fit into that catagory too and will be helping others learn too. Welcome to the Knitting Paradise family of friends! Zoe


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yea I just finished the picot edge dishcloth! such a easy and fun knit. I'm ready for the wingspan! Never thought I would tackle it. Wish I knew what yarn to use, I think I'll use a self stripping ... now what brand... decisions, decisions.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Not sure I understand the dishcloth pattern. The way I read it on even numbered rows you do one knitted cast on, leave it on the right needle then knit the next st and bind off one stitch?
> 
> Could someone write out the above directions a little more clearly,please?Don't think I fully understand these directions..haven't HKed for a few years (at least,not very much!) Tthanks n advance!Want to knit the discloth pattern,for practice-and think it is a lovely pattern that I will enjoy knitting and using the finished cloth!
> 
> Sandra


----------



## AKRaven (Mar 2, 2013)

mtnmama67 said:


> Grannypeg said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I understand the dishcloth pattern. The way I read it on even numbered rows you do one knitted cast on, leave it on the right needle then knit the next st and bind off one stitch?
> ...


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

AKRaven

Thank you so much..great,clear to me tired brain - been out in the wind all today!Another snowstorm coming to Colorao M-W!!
Will start knitting tomorrow..needles and yarn ready!! <G>

Sandra


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

caribayb said:


> I'm in. I just frogged one I tried to do in fingering weight and decided it was too fiddly for me, so I'd like to do it in worsted instead.


I did the same thing! My WS was all done except for cast off and I just didn't like the way it looked so took it all apart. I think it was the yarn that I didn't like. I want to do one in worsted too. Count me in!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it means to add a stitch - i usually just knit a stitch on - then you bind off one which makes your picot.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Not sure I understand the dishcloth pattern. The way I read it on even numbered rows you do one knitted cast on, leave it on the right needle then knit the next st and bind off one stitch?
> 
> Peggy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you quiltnqueen.

sam



quiltnqueen said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-wingspan-pitsi-wingspan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doesn't the pattern call for a twenty stitch cast on?

sam



AKRaven said:


> Basically, you are casting on a 17th stitch, knitting it over to the right hand needle, knitting the second stitch (this was the original 1st stitch before you cast on a stitch) to the right needle. Then, on your right needle, passing the first stitch (the cast on stitch) over the second to bind off one. You will then, again, have 16 stitches on your needles.
> And you go from there!


----------



## AKRaven (Mar 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> doesn't the pattern call for a twenty stitch cast on?
> 
> sam


There are 2 sizes...one with 16 cast on stitches and one with 20.


----------



## aphroditeb (May 13, 2012)

I am having a problem with the picot swirl dishcloth, 20 stitch cast on.
Row 2 -CO1, BO1, K18, 1 stich remaining on needle, leaves me with 19 stiches 
Row 4, Sl1, K17, 2 stiches remaing on needle.Here is my problem, how can I have 2 stiches remaining on the needle, when Sl1 + K17=18 stiches? I'm left with 1 stich remaining on the needle. What am I doing wrong? Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## franny3000 (Jan 19, 2013)

Looking forward to this. My first time in a class online. Although I have lurked around the edges of one other. I think I can do it.
Thanks.


----------



## h20mom57 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm in too!


----------



## beazy (Jan 4, 2013)

I would like to join this group.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

aphroditeb said:


> I am having a problem with the picot swirl dishcloth, 20 stitch cast on.
> Row 2 -CO1, BO1, K18, 1 stich remaining on needle, leaves me with 19 stiches
> Row 4, Sl1, K17, 2 stiches remaing on needle.Here is my problem, how can I have 2 stiches remaining on the needle, when Sl1 + K17=18 stiches? I'm left with 1 stich remaining on the needle. What am I doing wrong? Thanks so much for your help!!!


row 2 you should finish with a total of 20 as you start with. Cast on one, bind off one means you finish these two actions with one stitch on the needle, then k18 (total 19 on the needle + the one left on the other needle=20).


----------



## mammaw10 (Dec 10, 2012)

will be try working along thks


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I am in as well. Thank you for starting this KAL.


----------



## GrammyMe (Sep 27, 2011)

Please count me in the workshop! Sounds like fun.


----------



## skeeter46 (Jun 14, 2012)

I also plan to join...looking forward to this class.


----------



## Beedz (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

yes! Still working on Bavarian crochet baby blanket but I would like to listen to this and see how to do it!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, I have cast on and knit the first row for the wingspan. I am using red acrylic and white acrylic yarns with the plan being that I will have one wedge of red then white, etc. I am planning to do an i-cord bind off around the neckline. What do you all think of that i-cord bind off and who has done one? Zoe 
I found an instruction video for it.


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

please sign me up for the wingspam
thanks
alexis


----------



## aphroditeb (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for your response! I don't know how to do what you advised, I'll try to find it on the net.


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

Would love to do this, just do not have the time right now (too many other projects on the needles) but I will read along.


----------



## Ann Ebner (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, I would like to learn to knit the wingspan scarf with the wren. So far can not find the pattern. Thanks, Ann


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

the pattern is on page one of this thread or go to ravelry and search wingspan it is a free pattern


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

The Pattern is in Ravelry and you can google it.


----------



## Garcie (Jul 28, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2

This is the website for obtaining pattern for Wingspan.


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 1, 2011)

I would love to learn this pattern.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ann - here is the link.

sam

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2



Ann Ebner said:


> Yes, I would like to learn to knit the wingspan scarf with the wren. So far can not find the pattern. Thanks, Ann


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what you are doing is casting on an extra stitch and then binding it off.

sam



aphroditeb said:


> Thanks for your response! I don't know how to do what you advised, I'll try to find it on the net.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is a duh question. will making wingspan in worsted make it quite a lot bigger???? what is everyone using?


----------



## Ann Ebner (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you Sam, many thanks for the help, I did find the pattern for the wingspan scarf! Love it!
I am working on the Picot Swirl Cloth now. Thank you, Ann


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm in I finished my picot dishcloth yesterday.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

So this is sad....it took me all day to do that dishcloth, and. Had to pull it apart twice before I "got it".
But it helped take away the sting of today's events so close to home. 
rIP those lost and prayers for those injured. God bless them


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Has been a very sad day/ Prayers for all those lost and injured. Hope they find the culprits quickly and we never have a repeat. Thank God there are some wonderful caring people around who jumped in to help. God bless them.


----------



## franny3000 (Jan 19, 2013)

People refer to listening to this. Is this live? Is there a particular time we should be logging on? I have never done this. I don't even know what questions to ask (wurra, wurra).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

franny3000 said:


> People refer to listening to this. Is this live? Is there a particular time we should be logging on? I have never done this. I don't even know what questions to ask (wurra, wurra).


I'll answer for Sam (the wren) as I have run some myself and these answers are always the same for the workshops. He should be asleep but is likely to still be up!
The workshops run on the same principle as KP. That is you read at your leisure and knit when you can. You post questions and wait for the answer. The big difference between the workshops and a general topic on the wingspam or a KAL is that there is a teacher and they will answer all the questions rather than anyone who wants to answering. And if you do have a suggestion it is asked that you PM the teacher (in this case the wren) and ask what they think first. At times answers and links have been given by people trying to help which have done things differently to the teachers way thus leading to some confusion amongst studnets (not that the other links etc have necessarilly been wrong simply different- afterall often there are different ways of achieving the same goal).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - i am not live - i will answer your questions by a post - watch for shirley to start this one tomorrow and then off we go.

sam



franny3000 said:


> People refer to listening to this. Is this live? Is there a particular time we should be logging on? I have never done this. I don't even know what questions to ask (wurra, wurra).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Didn't I just say that he might well be up still?
Good morning Sam


----------



## KellyBelly (Feb 27, 2013)

I have not received any info on the wingspan. I did join.


----------



## errjan46 (May 23, 2011)

KellyBelly, go to page 1, information is all there for you to read


----------



## KellyBelly (Feb 27, 2013)

ready to begin.


----------



## Nancyknit1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Would love to learn the Wingspan.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Alive, but not live!! I'm winding away on the yarn and will probably cast on today.



thewren said:


> no - i am not live - i will answer your questions by a post - watch for shirley to start this one tomorrow and then off we go.
> 
> sam


----------



## franny3000 (Jan 19, 2013)

Much relieved. Thank you so much.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

how do I sign up??????


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone - Designer here:

*I will open the wingspan workshop with thewren, tomorrow (Ap. 16) at 
7 pm Eastern Standard time. I will announce it on this link when I have done so and give you the information as to how to reach the workshop*.

Once you are there - please read the information about the workshop which will start on Thursday morning.

*Once have read the information there please post '
I'm in" and we will include you in the count- this will also put you on your watch list if you have set your 'My Profile" to receive notifications*.

I will then delete all the "Im in " posts and announce the count. The class will start the next morning.

So, watch here .

The workshop will be "*#23 - Wingspan Scarf with thewren*"

It looks like it is going to be a great workshop. Make sure you each have your pattern and be ready to go on Thursday. The information about the pattern is on a previous post on this thread. Designer1234


----------



## Bonna (Apr 19, 2012)

5 weeks out from triple fracture of my left shoulder and double fracture of my left hand, Got the OK from the Orthopedic Surgeon yesterday to start physical therapy - what better therapy for my shoulder and hand than knitting. Definitely, count me in.

Bonna


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonna said:


> 5 weeks out from triple fracture of my left shoulder and double fracture of my left hand, Got the OK from the Orthopedic Surgeon yesterday to start physical therapy - what better therapy for my shoulder and hand than knitting. Definitely, count me in.
> 
> Bonna


Welcome - just don't push your hand and shoulder too hard. Ask me how I know.

do just a little bit -at a time and give yourself a chance to heal completely so that you can knit hundreds of projects in the future.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

franny3000 said:


> People refer to listening to this. Is this live? Is there a particular time we should be logging on? I have never done this. I don't even know what questions to ask (wurra, wurra).


*Please my post on the previous page (27) in bold -- it will explain how we will get to the workshops , and the time etc. tomorrow*..


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cheri49 said:


> This is a duh question. will making wingspan in worsted make it quite a lot bigger???? what is everyone using?


The pattern gives you the cast on and adjustments for worsted yarn. the pictures on the first page are worsted. I cast on 45 stitches as stated by the pattern.

I would add l0 stitches if I wanted a deeper scarf however.

Designer1234


----------



## Alice P. (Mar 17, 2011)

I am hoping it is not too late to join the wingspan class. I tried the pattern about 6 months ago. Got confused and set it aside. I would love to pick it back up with the guidance of this group.


----------



## martydel (Feb 4, 2013)

yes me too!


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm ready and can't wait!!!


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Hope I'm not to late to sign up. Please count me in!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we'll be looking for you alice.

sam



Alice P. said:


> I am hoping it is not too late to join the wingspan class. I tried the pattern about 6 months ago. Got confused and set it aside. I would love to pick it back up with the guidance of this group.


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm ready to go & read what I"m suppose to read for the workshop & sign in. This is the first time I've been in a workshop so I need a little help, Please? Thank You.


----------



## MENANCY (Apr 13, 2013)

I am trying to find everyone to say "I'm in" for the KAL It is 7:15pm EST and I didn' get the message Help Pl


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

I am waiting up, it is 15 minutes after midnight here in the UK. I hope I haven't missed it.


----------



## MENANCY (Apr 13, 2013)

I can't find anything yet. If you do, please let me know


----------



## Nancyknit1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Will do. If you find anything can you let me know please. Thank you.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

I think I need to go to bed,it is 12.30am Thursday.


----------



## MENANCY (Apr 13, 2013)

Will certainly let you know. I'm new at this and struggling with what to do.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

What is happening please Sam?


----------



## Sue1942 (May 7, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

MENANCY said:


> I am trying to find everyone to say "I'm in" for the KAL It is 7:15pm EST and I didn' get the message Help Pl


Designer will open the official Wingspan Workshop tomorrow. This one was just to get us ready for it and to watch for the upcoming opening! To get ready, you go to the first post of this topic and get your pattern and the yarn and the needles! You have not missed it as it has not come around yet!!!!!! Zoe


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you, I'm new too and getting worried now in case I have missed something


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you so much for that. Any idea what time it starts tomorrow as I am on a different time zone. Thanks a million.


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## stroxell05 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## MENANCY (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh!!! Thank you again for helping. You are an angel. I will strive to be as kind as you.


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm in. What time does this start?


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Can somebody explain please? We were told to type 'I'm inn' when the post went up but I can't find the post. Has it been posted yet? I would appreciate any info on this please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

*Please read this post that Designer1234 posted on page 17. Perhaps some of you have missed reading this post!!! If you have I have reposted it here. The wingspan scarf can be found at the following link. *

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone, Designer here. It looks like this is going to be a wonderful workshop. Just to explain how the workshops are set up. We don't have a sign up ability on KP. so admin suggested we meet in the Main section and when I open the workshop the night before it starts, I post here how to find the new workshop. You will see an information post from me about how the workshops work, and Sam will post a welcome message . you will all post 'I'm in' and I will count the people who post, and delete the posts immedately. The next morning you will all start your wingspans, and Sam (thewren) will be there to help you along in every way he can.
> 
> There will be examples and you will each have the pattern.
> 
> I am hoping that we can paste the pattern directly on the workshop as well, but you will all work with your own patterns and ask questions if you have any difficulty. I welcome you all and please make sure you are receiving the emails when there are any posts here. If you are not set up to do so. Please come back here on Wednesday - I will open the workshop at 7pm EST and will give directions as to how to find us - this thread will no longer be used by us - all questions and discussion will then carry on in the workshop. I welcome you all as does Sam. Shirley (designer1234) workshop Manager


----------



## Lindatranscript (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm in. Hope I can find the class!
Thanks


----------



## Ann Ebner (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm in! Thank You, Ann Ebner


----------



## MGSOWEN (May 25, 2012)

I'm in 
I am on a different time zone but will be doing my best to catch up with you


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm hoping getting to this "class" becomes crystal clear tomorrow, because right now I'm finding it totally confusing!!!


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

me too, thank goodness I'm not the only one. . . looking forward to participating in this


----------



## Nadene (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope I am in. When does it start?


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - Designer here:
> 
> *I will open the wingspan workshop with thewren, tomorrow (Ap. 16) at
> 7 pm Eastern Standard time. I will announce it on this link when I have done so and give you the information as to how to reach the workshop*.
> ...


I am really confused now not that it takes much because it is 8:35 pm EST and I want to make sure I didn't miss something important because I really want to do this one


----------



## neen (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> *Please read this post that Designer1234 posted on page 17. Perhaps some of you have missed reading this post!!! If you have I have reposted it here. The wingspan scarf can be found at the following link. *
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2


On page 27, Designer 1234 said she would post an opening notice on April 16 and at that time those who are interested should sign on. Afterwards she and The Wren will do a head count. So I think what we are asking is if we leave our names tonight and Shirley wants them tomorrow, then are we not going to be included. Did we misread the post?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't remember if I signed up or not! Hopefully, this will do it.


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

neen said:


> On page 27, Designer 1234 said she would post an opening notice on April 16 and at that time those who are interested should sign on. Afterwards she and The Wren will do a head count. So I think what we are asking is if we leave our names tonight and Shirley wants them tomorrow, then are we not going to be included. Did we misread the post?


I think you're right. I made the boo boo. Should have waited til she instructed us to sign in. Sorry


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

It is now Apr 16th . It is now 9:25 P.M. EST in Ontario. What is going on now. When does this open to sign in???

Patricia



Noreen said:


> I am really confused now not that it takes much because it is 8:35 pm EST and I want to make sure I didn't miss something important because I really want to do this one


----------



## caribayb (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah, I don't get it, either. I thought we signed up after 7 PM tonight somewhere. I just joined Knitting Paradise the other night when friend told me about this workshop, so maybe the instructions are clear to people who are familiar with the format of the forums, but clearly this isn't being explained well... and quoting the same instructions over and over isn't helping.... I don't think some of us understand how or where we were supposed to find the thing that happened at 7 tonight... or where the workshop is. Would someone who understands please explain without just copying the same instructions over again? I think different words are in order here for all of us who are confused and frustrated. thanks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

neen said:


> On page 27, Designer 1234 said she would post an opening notice on April 16 and at that time those who are interested should sign on. Afterwards she and The Wren will do a head count. So I think what we are asking is if we leave our names tonight and Shirley wants them tomorrow, then are we not going to be included. Did we misread the post?


No one will be excluded- just keep an eye open for workshop #23


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

Just go back in tomorrow and say 'i'm in'. That should do it. Don't worry, it really is that easy!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

caribayb said:


> Yeah, I don't get it, either. I thought we signed up after 7 PM tonight somewhere. I just joined Knitting Paradise the other night when friend told me about this workshop, so maybe the instructions are clear to people who are familiar with the format of the forums, but clearly this isn't being explained well... and quoting the same instructions over and over isn't helping.... I don't think some of us understand how or where we were supposed to find the thing that happened at 7 tonight... or where the workshop is. Would someone who understands please explain without just copying the same instructions over again? I think different words are in order here for all of us who are confused and frustrated. thanks


I think that sometimes people have to remember that while intentions are the best, sometimes real life events do happen to get in the way! Patience is the name of the game ladies. Zoe


----------



## caribayb (Apr 13, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> No one will be excluded- just keep an eye open for workshop #23


where do we "keep an eye" out for this #23 workshop? Is it in another forum thread? on another page somewhere?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

caribayb said:


> where do we "keep an eye" out for this #23 workshop? Is it in another forum thread? on another page somewhere?


Should be under Designer1234's workshop listing in the Digest. or you can look up Designer1234 in Newest topics


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

caribayb said:


> where do we "keep an eye" out for this #23 workshop? Is it in another forum thread? on another page somewhere?


The link will be provided right here according to Designer's post on page 27.


----------



## caribayb (Apr 13, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Should be under Designer1234's workshop listing in the Digest. or you can look up Designer1234 in Newest topics


Okay..... where is the Digest? Is that somewhere on Main? I don't see anything called Digest. This is not an intuitive interface for me at all....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

babamasha - i don't know where you are - but if you can figure out the time look here at seven o'clock wednesday evening eastern daylight time - and then the workshop takes off at seven the next morning.

sam



Baba masha said:


> Thank you so much for that. Any idea what time it starts tomorrow as I am on a different time zone. Thanks a million.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

caribayb said:


> Okay..... where is the Digest? Is that somewhere on Main? I don't see anything called Digest. This is not an intuitive interface for me at all....


*Because it is NOT the Digest.* It is the Home page that Lurker is trying to say. If you will click on the Home page tab at the top of the page, it will take you to the Home page of Knitting Paradise. 
On the listing of the all the sections, there is a section in blue that is called "All Sections". You click on that and subscribe to the tab index called *Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.* When you click on that, a page will come up with all the workshop listings. We are looking for #23. It is not posted yet. Designer did say she would put the link up here on this topic posting.
The *Latest Digest* word tab is found at the bottom of the Knitting Paradise page. This is the link that you get when you click on the newsletter that comes into your email inbox.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

caribayb said:


> Okay..... where is the Digest? Is that somewhere on Main? I don't see anything called Digest. This is not an intuitive interface for me at all....


If you go to 'home' Designer1234's workshops are the last listing.
BTW Sam is online now, and busy answering questions.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> babamasha - i don't know where you are - but if you can figure out the time look here at seven o'clock wednesday evening eastern daylight time - and then the workshop takes off at seven the next morning.
> 
> sam


Sam, I believe Designer did make a bit of an error in what date she was going to post the opening. She said the 16th of April (which is today's date) but that on Wednesday evening is when the link would be provided and the opening workshop will be going on Thursday. So I think we wait until tomorrow! 
hahaha, seems like we have a lot of people who are in a hurry to knit this wingspan! Glad we have a great instructor to lead this! Zoe


----------



## caribayb (Apr 13, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> Because it is NOT the Digest. If you will click on the Home page tab at the top of the page, it will take you to the Home page of Knitting Paradise.
> On the listing of the all the sections, there is a section in blue that is called "All Sections". You click on that and subscribe to the tab index called Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234. When you click on that, a page will come up with all the workshop listings. We are looking for #23. It is not posted yet. Designer did say she would put the link up here on this topic posting.


Thank you, 5mmdns! THAT is what I needed. Specific directions. I truly appreciate your assistance. And now I see that there was confusion around it being the 16th, or Wednesday, so now it all is coming together. I"m looking forward to working on this. I have my yarn ready to go.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok folks - listen up - tomorrow is 17 april - here in the usa - at seven tomorrow evening (that is eastern daylight time) all will be revealed - you will all be included - all we need is a headcount - i'm not sure why but shirley likes it that way and that is fine. 

then on thursday - 18 april - and seven in the morning (that is eastern daylight time) the workshop will officially open.

i am never up at seven in the morning - it is against my religion - however - for this i will make an exception and will greet you with at least one eye open. 

have yarn and needles in hand cause we are going to knit like crazy and turn out the best wingspans the world has ever seen and don't you let anyone tell you different.

sooooooo - no more panic - you haven't missed anything - and if you are in a real panic just pm me.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

caribayb said:


> Thank you, 5mmdns! THAT is what I needed. Specific directions. I truly appreciate your assistance. And now I see that there was confusion around it being the 16th, or Wednesday, so now it all is coming together. I"m looking forward to working on this. I have my yarn ready to go.


 :thumbup: Never be confused, lol, that is what we have tangled messes in our yarn baskets for! Zoe


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam I am soooooooooo excited to make the wingspan. Glad we are all sharing this experience with you. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok folks - listen up - tomorrow is 17 april - here in the usa - at seven tomorrow evening (that is eastern daylight time) all will be revealed - you will all be included - all we need is a headcount - i'm not sure why but shirley likes it that way and that is fine.
> 
> then on thursday - 18 april - and seven in the morning (that is eastern daylight time) the workshop will officially open.
> 
> ...


ahhaah, Sam, I rarely am up at 7AM either, but the lil dog likes to think she sometimes needs me to get out of bed at 7:01AM! hahaha Zoe 
BTW, my wingspan is coming along nicely, although I only have a few rows done so far. Thanks for the help you gave me! Zoe


----------



## neen (Apr 17, 2011)

We understand that life gets in the way, the impatience is from trying to follow instructions as given and not knowing that there is a delay.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

neen said:


> We understand that life gets in the way, the impatience is from trying to follow instructions as given and not knowing that there is a delay.


There was a mistake made in the posting of the _dates_ but the days of Wednesday and Thursday were right. So all is well once stuff is sorted out! lol, Zoe


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Redoing my Wingspan so I will be joining, too.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Redoing my Wingspan so I will be joining, too.


ahahha, frogging is name of the game when something goes too far wrong for tinking! done that many times with stuff I have misread on the instructions! what color/s are you using? Zoe


----------



## MENANCY (Apr 13, 2013)

Y ou are not alone in being confused. I understand now that you just sign in and say your in. I hope that is correct but I think we will get through this by helping each other.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

MENANCY said:


> Y ou are not alone in being confused. I understand now that you just sign in and say your in. I hope that is correct but I think we will get through this by helping each other.


We will help each other! And at the end of the yarn ball, we will all hopefully have a wingspan or two! Zoe


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

I said I was in before, but now I don't see my response, so count me in please.

Sandi


----------



## Jules46 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been looking at the wingspan for a while would love to be included


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

I'M in.


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

I am utterly confused as to how I am to join this wingspan group. So, I am just going to sit here and hope that it will all become clear to me...over time.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Omaose said:


> We are setting out on atrp around Australia,many times we will have no reception,so i would miss out on instruction.
> Will the pattern be available later? It looks real nice.
> We are leaving Adelaide on the 20.april and travel.in our small Avan up the Eastcoast .taking my new Addi click needles and thin yarn with me,
> Hope i don't miss too many KP newsletters!!!, ose


The pattern is downloadable to keep on ereader or tablet or laptop and does not need a signal then to open and use. I have downloaded the pattern to my samsung tab 2 and it opens without a problem. As pattern is from Ravelry on PDF download, simply download it before you set off.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will be good to have you around for the ride gagesmom - also good to have you back on the ktp.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Sam I am soooooooooo excited to make the wingspan. Glad we are all sharing this experience with you. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stitching fool - honest - you are in - i'll be looking for you.

sam



StitchingFool said:


> I said I was in before, but now I don't see my response, so count me in please.
> 
> Sandi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jules - i'll be looking for you too - have your needles and yarn ready thrusday - 18 april - and away we will go.

sam



Jules46 said:


> I have been looking at the wingspan for a while would love to be included


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grammykt - i promise - a lightbulb will go off and you will see clearly - look for shirley's note tomorrow evening and then my opening later. this is going to be so much fun.

sam



Grammykt said:


> I am utterly confused as to how I am to join this wingspan group. So, I am just going to sit here and hope that it will all become clear to me...over time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i figure a lot of people will also be using a paper pattern like i did and that works just as well. i can use a computer to an extent - cell phones and going on from there totally confuse me. i am in awe of people like you that can use so many different devices to do this and that.

we are going to have so much fun. i can hardly wait for thursday morning.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> The pattern is downloadable to keep on ereader or tablet or laptop and does not need a signal then to open and use. I have downloaded the pattern to my samsung tab 2 and it opens without a problem. As pattern is from Ravelry on PDF download, simply download it before you set off.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i figure a lot of people will also be using a paper pattern like i did and that works just as well. i can use a computer to an extent - cell phones and going on from there totally confuse me. i am in awe of people like you that can use so many different devices to do this and that.
> 
> we are going to have so much fun. i can hardly wait for thursday morning.
> 
> sam


That is my mother's attitude too. Bought her a tablet last year to play games on and it took her months before she stopped accidentally hitting the back arrow or screen shot. As the latest printer won't talk to my laptop, I thought it would be best if I also had a tablet for downloading patterns.


----------



## knit6purl6 (Apr 17, 2013)

Please add me to the workshop if it is not too late


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello Thewren... I'm so looking forward to making the Wingspan with you. I plan to use a lightweight (#2) yarn so think the standard 90 stitch cast on will result in a too small scarf. I think I'll cast on 120 stitches with a size US 7 needle, does that sound reasonable to you?
Thanks for any input you can give me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds perfect nothernickel - anxious to see the finished product.

sam



NotherNickel said:


> Hello Thewren... I'm so looking forward to making the Wingspan with you. I plan to use a lightweight (#2) yarn so think the standard 90 stitch cast on will result in a too small scarf. I think I'll cast on 120 stitches with a size US 7 needle, does that sound reasonable to you?
> Thanks for any input you can give me.


----------



## drdi (Sep 16, 2011)

I am ready to go. Looking forward to seeing everyone's projects.


----------



## libkap (Mar 20, 2013)

Count me in- however- today is April 17 and I cannot find any new postings


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Sam
Thank you so very much for the details. It was the date issue that caused the confusion.
I am so looking forward to this class. It will be so exciting.
Thank you once again
Mary


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I want to do the scarf too. I better get a move on!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> then on thursday - 18 april - and seven in the morning (that is eastern daylight time) the workshop will officially open.
> 
> i am never up at seven in the morning - it is against my religion - however - for this i will make an exception and will greet you with at least one eye open.
> 
> ...


Will you manage a whole eye open at that time- maybe stay up you might have more open that way! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

libkap said:


> Count me in- however- today is April 17 and I cannot find any new postings


But 12 hours early (7pm EST the new link will be posted).


----------



## Meimei (Jul 28, 2012)

Good Morning Thewren
Thrilled to be part of this group. I've cast on 45 stitches of Noro Silk Garden on size 10 needles. I have. app.450-500 yards of this yarn. Will that be enough for a shawl - should i have more yards or up needle size to 11? i'm hoping to make it drapey.

Thanks for info and the class


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

thewren said:


> jules - i'll be looking for you too - have your needles and yarn ready thrusday - 18 april - and away we will go. sam


.

Ok, let me get this straight. So the class is not this am? Its tomorrow am at 7 am est? Which means I need to be on line around 4 am tomorrow for the class? Just asking because I don't want to miss a minute of this class. This will my first class of this type.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

not sure I'm at right place, but count me in for wingspan.
Looking forward to this class, Sam. Thanks for making it available.

I bought some sock yarn for this project. Will that be ok? Is that the right weight yarn for casting on 90 stitches? Sure hope I have enough yarn.

I made a couple of wash/dish cloths over the weekend to see how this works. 

Linda B.


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 22, 2011)

I am going to give this a try, I have seen the shawls and want to make one. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bitsee said:


> .
> 
> Ok, let me get this straight. So the class is not this am? Its tomorrow am at 7 am est? Which means I need to be on line around 4 am tomorrow for the class? Just asking because I don't want to miss a minute of this class. This will my first class of this type.


Yes and no. It starts at 7am in the morning but you do not need to be online at the time it starts. Like the rest of KP the posts are put on and you read them at your leisure and ask any questions you have- but unless Sam is online at the time you will need to wait for a reply from him. They are not live classes


----------



## mojocallie (Sep 17, 2012)

I've replied thata I'd like to join the class, but have had no further instructions. Please advise as to how I can participate. Thank you.


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

I have one started just need to finish it! Maybe this will get me back on track!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mojocallie said:


> I've replied thata I'd like to join the class, but have had no further instructions. Please advise as to how I can participate. Thank you.


If you have read the posts in this topic you will know what to do. It has been repeated many times. Even just the last few pages will tell you.


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

I would like to learn.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you, I would like to do this too.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Do you know how to sign up for the workshop????????


----------



## neen (Apr 17, 2011)

Please include my name too
neen


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

i am in too please


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I got a number of hanks of self striping sock yarns from Turtlepurl on Etsy - I love the look of wingspan and will hopefully be able to make scarves for my grand daughters for Xmas. I bet I am not the only one who is already started Xmas knitting projects. LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Noreen said:


> I got a number of hanks of self striping sock yarns from Turtlepurl on Etsy - I love the look of wingspan and will hopefully be able to make scarves for my grand daughters for Xmas. I bet I am not the only one who is already started Xmas knitting projects. LOL


Yup!!! Plans and patterns of crochet and knitting are all being sorted and/or worked on for this year's Christmas. Great minds do think alike! Zoe


----------



## choykum (May 13, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Now if we have a problem, what do we do?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

blumbergsrus said:


> Now if we have a problem, what do we do?


Sam aka thewren or Designer1234 will deal with it and let us know what to do! until then we wait..........as they are not on all the time so they will post as they can! Zoe


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Zoe, you have been amazing for helping everybody out with this. I really appreciate your help. Thank you so much.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Baba masha said:


> Zoe, you have been amazing for helping everybody out with this. I really appreciate your help. Thank you so much.


Glad to be of help! I taught a workshop here so I kind of know some ropes and how some stuff works! I have about ten rows or so knit on the wingspan but a long way to go. I want to make more of them. This first one will be for me to make any mistakes on! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

seven o'clock this evening.

sam



libkap said:


> Count me in- however- today is April 17 and I cannot find any new postings


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Just the solution I was looking for ,,,,,count me in


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would have at least one more skein or at least access to one more skein just in case you need it.

sam



Meimei said:


> Good Morning Thewren
> Thrilled to be part of this group. I've cast on 45 stitches of Noro Silk Garden on size 10 needles. I have. app.450-500 yards of this yarn. Will that be enough for a shawl - should i have more yards or up needle size to 11? i'm hoping to make it drapey.
> 
> Thanks for info and the class


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sock yar is fine - whether you have enough all depends on how big you want the shawl. if you used say size six needles (4.00mm) the triangles will be about 14-16 inches long. if you have access to anymore yarn i might have it available.

sam



lkb850 said:


> not sure I'm at right place, but count me in for wingspan.
> Looking forward to this class, Sam. Thanks for making it available.
> 
> I bought some sock yarn for this project. Will that be ok? Is that the right weight yarn for casting on 90 stitches? Sure hope I have enough yarn.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check here at 7:00pmedt.

sam



mojocallie said:


> I've replied thata I'd like to join the class, but have had no further instructions. Please advise as to how I can participate. Thank you.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm in but cannot find how to get where I need to go. Has the workshop started yet?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

blumbergsrus - be here around seven this evening (edt).

sam



blumbergsrus said:


> Do you know how to sign up for the workshop????????


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Designer here-- the workshop is now open!!*

I apologize for being late opening the Wingspan workshop. It has caused confusion. I had a family situation which caused me to be away from the computer last night and this morning.

 Please go to the following link and scroll down to #23, The wingspan scarf, click on it and when you get there please just post that you are in/ and I will add you to the count and delete your post.

As Sam was unable to put the information in due to my late opening , *please read my workshop information and the class will get underway as soon as he has a chance to put his welcome in*.

Once again I am sorry for the delay -- things are okay but we did have a 
scare yesterday as an emergency came up. all fine now though.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

see you all there!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops - didn't need this post.

sam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> the workshop is open
> 
> come here
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Hi everyone! I have started counting so join us when you can! see above for information as to how to get to the workshop*

For your information, you can join us whenever it is convenient as there is no problem coming in tonight or tomorrow if you are unable to join us at the start .. you will just catch up then. see you all there.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Got to try it!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*This thread will no longer be continued as far as the wingspan workshop is concerned*  go to my previous post to find out how to join us in the Workshop section. see you all there!


----------



## MENANCY (Apr 13, 2013)

Will baby yarn on #7 needles wor? I have a very larg skein.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

MENANCY said:


> Will baby yarn on #7 needles wor? I have a very larg skein.


You go to the other site where you posted -- the Wingspan Workshop #23. I did write to you there! See you there! Zoe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*If you are looking for the workshop  please go to:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html*

scroll to #23 - The Wingspan Workshop with thewren

this thread is no longer part of the wingspan information. go to the workshop and join us. *No questions will be answered here*


----------



## stonypathlady (Jan 23, 2013)

Count me in too please


----------



## libkap (Mar 20, 2013)

Where do I find the group for knitting wingspan shawl? I have pattern, needles, and yarn in hand.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

libkap said:


> Where do I find the group for knitting wingspan shawl? I have pattern, needles, and yarn in hand.


Please read page 35 here. The information is all there! Zoe


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 22, 2011)

Please add me to the workshop


----------



## Idoknit (Apr 13, 2013)

i'm In.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm in too


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm not getting the updates on this forum. Am just checking in .


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I hope that I am signed in for the workshop.I, too am unable to download the pattern, please would you email it to me, I will send a PM with address. Thank you so much for all your help and I am very excited, I may have to delay the start, as i have to have an "op " on my eyes.

How long is the workshop open for?


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

I haven't got one either. By all reports this was supposed to have started by now. What gives?


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

joaniebeadgood said:


> I haven't got one either. By all reports this was supposed to have started by now. What gives?


Go to Home/then to Workshops with Designer1234/Then to the wingspan workshop with the wren


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you. Someone needed to post that here.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

I am trying to attach my picture of my wingspan but I can't do it, can anybody advise me please? Thank in advance.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh I have managed it. Thanks


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

I have had the very best time doing this course. I have loved every minute of it. Thank you so very much Sam, it has been amazing. I am starting another wingspan now.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Baba masha said:


> I am trying to attach my picture of my wingspan but I can't do it, can anybody advise me please? Thank in advance.


The Wingspan workshop is going right now on another thread. Please read page 35 for directions on how to get to that workshop. Thanks, Zoe


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Here is a picture of my wingspan partly done and the completed article. I have loved doing this course and being part of a wonderful community. I an now going to start another wingspan. Thanks a million for the opportunity and to Zoe for all the advice, amazing. X


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

I have my forth wing done. Now to the two socks on one cable I need to work on for tomorrows breakfast club. So I can get the idea on the heel cup. For the last time. All the wingspan
scarfs I have seen so far are looking very Lovely! nice job ladies.Hope mine will look good.


----------



## sewingstuff (Nov 28, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sewingstuff said:


> Count me in!


if you check out workshop #23 Wingspan Scarf with The Wren- you will find all you need to know!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I joined the "frogging" group! I wasn't too far though, I had a odd stitch show up in a weird place and I thought I may as well even though I hate to frog because it's so frustrating to start over. I'm still enjoying the beautiful wingspans! When I get past the second wing I'll try to get a picture on here. nittergma


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Baba masha said:


> Here is a picture of my wingspan partly done and the completed article. I have loved doing this course and being part of a wonderful community. I an now going to start another wingspan. Thanks a million for the opportunity and to Zoe for all the advice, amazing. X


Love it!


----------



## Jane in New Jersey (Sep 22, 2011)

I was on the third triangle when I decided the yarn didn't want to be part of wingspan. The yarn is variegated and the colors pooled very unhappily. So out can all the stitches. Now back to the stash to see what might like wingspan better.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Love it!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Oops posted in the wrong thread. Edited to erase.


----------



## shirl43 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes, please count me in.


----------

